# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Fjalor Shumëgjuhësh 38 gjuhë-nder to edhe Shqip - etj....

## geezer

Fjalor nga 38 Gjuhet e botes me rreth 600.000 fjalë
Nder to edhe perkthim prej gjuhes Shqipe ne cilindo gjuhe te huaj qe i perkrah ky program.
Madhesia e fajllit:22Mb
LIcenca :mace e verdhe: ash per tash eshte free per perdorim personal.

*PUnon 100% une se pari e provova dhe ben* 



http://www.download.com/GoNaomi-Dict...dlPid=10874928



une e gjeta ne nje forum te Kosoves ose me saktesisht ne Kosovaforce.com ja vlen te permend 


nese e kam postuar en vend te gabuar  ju kerkoj falje dhe ndryshojeni

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Page(s) not found.

----------


## geezer

> Page(s) not found.


me falni se  se kam vrejtur

*http://www.download.com/GoNaomi-Dictionary/3000-2279_4-10808332.html?part=dl-GoNaomidi&subj=uo&tag=button&cdlPid=10874928*

----------


## dibrani2006

Jam i interesuar nese  e gjej fjalorin Shqip-Hollandisht a e din ndokush ku gjindet.

flm.

----------


## atger1

geezer rrofsh per linkun

----------


## artan1980

perdorni google translate, eshte shum i mire!!!

----------


## henri814

google translate eshte me verte shume i mire
http://translate.google.com/translate

----------

